# First Sous Vide Ribeye Steak... w/pic



## zatarra (Jan 29, 2017)

Ok, so my first was an absolute homerun! Everyone, even my pickiest eaters, agree that this was the most tender and flavorful steak to date.

It all started yesterday when I dropped my wife off at the airport and made a stop at Costco on the way home. I'm not sure why but when she leaves I feel the need to buy a LOT of food. Perhaps I'm afraid my family will starve so I over do it... picked up a pair of boneless pork shoulders, a 4-pack of thick cut ribeye steaks, chicken alfredo pasta and two spaghetti squash. She's only gone for 2 days haha. Started the shoulders in the Smokin-it 3D at about 5pm and pulled the first one around 6:30am the next one, the smaller of the 2 go figure, at 8am. After a rest the meat was shredded :pot: and put away for lunch. Ended up with over 12lbs of pulled pork. We over did it for lunch so dinner was later than usual. 

Time to bust out the Sous Vide.

I started by taking the steaks out of the refrigerator and then starting the anova. Being the first cook I decided to follow the apps temp suggestion which was 129 for med-rare. That seemed low but I figured the sear would get the steaks up to temp. While the water was heating I lightly seasoned the meat with SPOG added a tablespoon of butter and individually vacuum sealed the steaks. Dropped them in the bath and set the timer for 60 minutes per the apps directions. While the meat was hanging out I sliced the squash and drizzled some evoo, CBP and salt. Put those in oven with the chicken pasta for 45 min @ 375. As soon as they were done they were covered and set aside. I cranked up the oven to 550 and tossed a cast iron skillet in to heat up with the oven. 10 min later I turned a burner on the oven to high. Carefully the skillet was removed and put on the burner to get even hotter! Sprayed some canola on the skillet and seared the first side for about 45 seconds and then flipped them over and into the oven for 1 min. Once they were out of the oven they were plated and covered for a 10 min rest. Everyone gathered round the table and it was time to feast! The steaks were sliced and didn't last long. Each of us commented on how delicious and tender the ribeye turned out. The best way to describe it was that the meat tasted meaty and exactly like beef should taste and it melted in your mouth. And that's not the end because... I only cooked 2 of the Ribeyes! :yahoo: My two youngest said they only wanted the pasta. That quickly changed once they tried the steaks. So tomorrow when my wife returns I will duplicate tonight's dinner for her to enjoy!!! Life is good :sausage:

If you have not yet purchased a Sous Vide cooker my advice is to get one. You won't regret it.













IMG_1733.JPG



__ zatarra
__ Jan 29, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 30, 2017)

That steak looks fantastic!

Great job!

Point for an awesome first try!

Al


----------



## bellaru (Jan 30, 2017)

Looks great
Nice job


----------

